# I'm probably the luckiest guy on CL right now!



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

The photos explain why...!

Thank you Mario :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice flix. They look awesome.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Beautiful sticks.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice purchase!!
I am jealous; those look great.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Very nice purchase!!
> I am jealous; those look great.


no purchase....that was a classic LK bomb my friend!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> no purchase....that was a classic LK bomb my friend!


Mario, you are one hell of a guy!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Those are beautiful looking smokes...never tried a LGC Habano before...what's the date on those?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow that was nice of you, Mario!
You deserve it, Wil!

and those are the cuban ones?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Habana Lou! 

The box date is March 07.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Very nice, Mario. Very generous to a deserving BOTL.

By the way, Wil - those are great shots!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Habana Lou!
> 
> The box date is March 07.


Thought so, and i'll start using that term,(Habanos) lol.
I'll figure out how to get my hands on some, one day!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Now that's some nice cigar **** right there!

Thanks.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah boy, now that is one sweet bomb....


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you might just be the lucky guy of the month!

Nice spear tackle there Pip.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That tears it. LK has yet again taken things to another level... Unreal hit there man, unreal. Enjoy those babies in good health Wil - they are the bomb!! 

CD


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Wow! Very nice, Mario. Very generous to a deserving BOTL.
> 
> *By the way, Wil - those are great shots*!


I just posted some more of my photos over here:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t7161-official-photography-thread.html


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> I just posted some more of my photos over here:
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t7161-official-photography-thread.html


Hey, Wil I didn't see anything over there lol.

p.s you have a cool smoke spot!
and a cool Beagle! :lol:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

WOW! Mario youre the Bomb bro!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Never mind I thought you took more pics of your smokes lol.


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice score...and again, awesome photos.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

1 word.........DAMN,they look tasty


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

happy1 said:


> 1 word.........DAMN,they look tasty


That's four words... :biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW is all anybody can say!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

All I can say is "WTF" Mario your just making a name for yourself "BIG TIME". I admit to be very jealous and started crying............I wish I had a contact like you have---Very , Very nice jester Brother, very nice.....


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very very sweeeeeeet!!! That was worth the wait :biggrin: 

Uber-awesome bomb, Mario!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! It's stuff like this that makes MP a legend killer!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent pictures! Good job, Mario! Talk about hitting hard.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow....nice !!! Mario, well done.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Holy crap! That was one hell of a bomb and super crazy nice of you Mario.
Those will be some damn fine smokes. Love the LGC Doms., can only wonder and drool over the Habanos.
Lucky indeed!
Enjoy.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

crazy nice bomb
and way to go with the artistic shots


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Luck has nothing to do with it when Mario has his sights on you... well done. I feel terrible for you Wil - I don't know if you will ever be able to work the burden of such a bomb off!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I consider myself quite lucky to have been able to see this in action...very cool.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome bomb Mario, you are extremely generous


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes very nice... Mario is a true botl.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Ummmmm........WOW, very nice hit on a great BOTL!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Just remember..._down and injured doesn't mean down and out_.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I really like the way the pictures came out!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome gift Mario to a most deserving recipient! You guys ROCK!


----------

